

Ask HN: Can I actually make a living from sites like freelancer.com - spencerwalden

Hi Guys,<p>I want to leave my job and focus on my startup, however I need some income. Is it possible to get 2-3 days worth of income as a web designer and developer on sites like freelancer.com? They seem filled with indian development companies charging almost nothing?
======
gavinpc
I evacuated from (my hometown) New Orleans just prior to hurricane Katrina,
leaving a startup that hadn't paid me for months. I used freelancer.com (then
getafreelancer.com) for about a year to get started on my own (in Oklahoma,
long story).

It was a horrible experience that I wouldn't wish on anyone, for the reasons
already mentioned (impossible competition, losing rates). But I made contacts
that led to later work, and to this day I am working full-time at a good rate
for a client that originally traces to that site.

My strategy was to make a "niche," specifically, a focus on quality over speed
and price. I crafted custom letters for each bid, and my "English skills" paid
off in some important cases.

So, if you have an alternative, I'd take it. If you don't, play the long game,
and be zen about it.

------
mveety
It used to and I did for a while but the prices for work are so low you either
have to work yourself dead or never get hired. I would really like to
freelance, but it seems to be pretty hard to get work and sites like this
don't work to make a living.

